# Superbad The big boost in Sera's Career ?



## Podman (Aug 15, 2007)

The movie superbad come out in just 2 days and it's starring Micheal Sera. Many probably remember Sera in the Amazing yet short lived ( F#%k u Fox) show Arrested Development as he portrayed George Micheal Bluth the akwardly confused son of the main character Micheal Bluth (Jason Bateman). 

   There is no doubt Superbad will be Amazing, but could what is sure to be one the summers last blockbusters actually open the career path for this young actor or will he be just a one hit star.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 15, 2007)

It probably will be, that movie looks ridiulously pwnsome.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Aug 15, 2007)

it will most likely give him a rise to more roles but he also may get type casted after this. Meaning that he will onlt being doing these teen=silly types of movies ofr the rest of his life, kinda like that guy from American Pie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2007)

wow, aren't these movies starring the same guys over and over sure evidence of hollywood mafia, or at least monopolies?


----------



## Denji (Aug 15, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> wow, aren't these movies starring the same guys over and over sure evidence of hollywood mafia, or at least monopolies?



Well it's the good kind of monopoly, because their movies are genius!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah, like the parts where they stand around saying stupid lines any monkey can write , or shit the dweebs said in hs/college passes as funny


----------



## Pein (Aug 15, 2007)

i dont go to the movies much but im going on friday this movie looks hilarious and all the reviews have nothing but good things to say
and if you like sera he has a great web show its awesome


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 15, 2007)

Sera's an amazingly funny actor (he played the sexually confused/repressed cousin lover role to a tee) and I really do think he'll go far if this movie does well.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Finally a funny movie comes and not some stupid shit like Date movie or scary movie type. THIS is true comedy, not that retarded shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2007)

^ hmmm clearly you aren't familiar with shakespeare


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ hmmm clearly you aren't familiar with shakespeare


Uh, i guess not, don't really like any of his work. Why?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 17, 2007)

Gonna see Superbad later today...
I'm expecting nothing but some Good Vulgar comedy...


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ hmmm clearly you aren't familiar with shakespeare



Wasn't comedy still considered a story being happy back then(I know when Dante's Inferno was written, that was the definition), or are you implying about the irony in his writing

>_> I haven't read his work, but I remember someone talking about that.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 17, 2007)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> yeah, like the parts where they stand around saying stupid lines any monkey can write , or shit the dweebs said in hs/college passes as funny





narutosimpson said:


> ^ hmmm clearly you aren't familiar with shakespeare



My, how pretentious we are!

Let me guess, you're too distinguished and dignified to lower yourself to such a vulgar, simple comedy? Get over yourself. Some people don't have to constantly convince others (and themselves) how smart they are and are capable of enjoying a funny movie without feeling their intelligence is being endangered.

Before you say anything, I am a fan of Shakespeare (at least enough of one to capitalize his name.)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 17, 2007)

the reason i bought up shakespeare is bc as good as his tragedies are, he is said to be a better "comedy" writer.  This superbad looks like typical recent stuff,  mostly fart jokes and boobs, and the loser becomes the winner at the end in a real feel good manner  to be fair i haven't watched it.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 17, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> the reason i bought up shakespeare is bc as good as his tragedies are, he is said to be a better "comedy" writer.  This superbad looks like typical recent stuff,  mostly fart jokes and boobs, and the loser becomes the winner at the end in a real feel good manner  to be fair i haven't watched it.



It's cool ("cool" as in fine not "cool" as in socially desirable amongst our peer group...)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2007)

I just saw this and I have to say...it was pretty freaking funny.

Another observation?  That fat guy has skills when it comes to drawing penises.  You will understand what I mean when you see the movie.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 18, 2007)

Rukia said:


> I just saw this and I have to say...it was pretty freaking funny.
> 
> Another observation?  That fat guy has skills when it comes to drawing penises.  You will understand what I mean when you see the movie.


Yeah the movie was great,I liked it despite the weak ending.

Yeah the drawings had everyone in the theater laughing their asses off.
Especially in the end credits...


----------



## mary no jutsu (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh gosh I love arrested development.  I always get so giddy when I see someone from the cast.  That was a waste of a good show.  I really cannot wait to watch superbad.  Sera was such a funny little mixed-up kid.  It'll be nice to see him doing something similar.  I hope he doesn't get stuck with those kinds of roles.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 18, 2007)

Favorite movie of the summer for me, no doubt.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 20, 2007)

this movie was fucking hilarious. good movie.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 21, 2007)

I hadn't laughed this hard at a movie probably since Team America. One of the best movies of the year, regardless of genre. Easily _the best_ comedy of the year.


----------



## Tmb04 (Aug 22, 2007)

I just got done watching it and that is one funny fuckin movie, it's well worth the watch


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm yet to see Superbad, I really wanna see it. Maybe I'll see it today.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

I was thinking of watching this. Would you guys recommend it? I mean it looks pretty funny, but I am not so sure if it will be as much as is showed in the previews.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 22, 2007)

i was sceptical too, but it's well worth it.

the language is a lot more vulgar than the trailers set it out to be.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> I just got done watching it and that is one funny fuckin movie, it's well worth the watch



Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, I have a new fav movie and it's called....SUPERBAD ! 

Best movie of the summer imo.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, there's some buzz about him.


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

Superbad was better than expect. funny i liked it


----------



## nepthalion (Aug 24, 2007)

You scratch my back I'll scratch your back.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 5, 2007)

Great movie


----------



## Podman (Sep 5, 2007)

AMazing movie


----------

